# Kurios: Japans perverser Superheld kehrt zurück - Hentai Kamen: The Abnormal Crisis



## Knusperferkel (23. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kurios: Japans perverser Superheld kehrt zurück - Hentai Kamen: The Abnormal Crisis* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Kurios: Japans perverser Superheld kehrt zurück - Hentai Kamen: The Abnormal Crisis


----------



## Buttonsmasher (23. Februar 2016)

LOL wie krank geil ist das  . So was bescheuertes muss einfach lustig sein


----------



## The_Final (24. Februar 2016)

Ich habe den ersten Teil (SchleFaz-Version) geliebt, den zweiten werd ich mir definitiv auch geben.


----------



## Saji (24. Februar 2016)

The_Final schrieb:


> Ich habe den ersten Teil (SchleFaz-Version) geliebt, den zweiten werd ich mir definitiv auch geben.



Ohja! Für mich persönlich war's gar nicht mal ein SchleFaZ, mehr ein AbsurFaZ!  Aber ja, der zweite Teil wird auch wieder definitiv geguckt.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. Februar 2016)

Ah, Hentai Kamen toller trashiger Film mit epischen Endkampf zum Wegschmeißen. 
Ich hege hohe Erwartungen an die Fortsetzung.


----------



## Orzhov (24. Februar 2016)

Leider auch mit mehr Anspruch als die aktuelle deutsche Politik.
Ach ich freu mich schon.


----------



## AlBundyFan (24. Februar 2016)

hab den film in der reihe "schlefaz" gsehen und muß sagen, daß er eine tolle komödie war.

vor allem der kampf am dach als sein widersacher in fertigmacht und ihm klarmacht, daß er eigentlich garkein richter perversling ist sondern nur so tut als ob....

freue mich schon auf teil 2


----------



## Sansaido (24. Februar 2016)

Die spinnen, die Japaner!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kidou1304 (24. Februar 2016)

ach du heilige..


----------



## Longinos (24. Februar 2016)

Hmmm nach Bathman vs. Superman .... Hentai Kamen vs. Spiderman und als Unterstützung kommt nicht Wonder Women sondern Deadpool! XD


----------



## SphinxBased (24. Februar 2016)

Stockschwul das ganze..........ich finde das gehört hier nicht hin!!!!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2016)

Japan muss ja was gegen die Marvel-Welle liefern, auch wenn es schlecht und peinlich ist...


----------



## solidus246 (24. Februar 2016)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> Stockschwul das ganze..........ich finde das gehört hier nicht hin!!!!



Ist diese Aussage ironischer Natur oder meinst du das Ernst...


----------



## Amosh (24. Februar 2016)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> Stockschwul das ganze..........ich finde das gehört hier nicht hin!!!!


Da hat wohl jemand den Knackarsch ziemlich verstört aufgenommen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2016)

Typisch Japaner. Abgedreht, pervers und mit den üblichen mitteleuropäischen Vorstellungen/Einstellungen/Moral nicht unbedingt "massenkompatibel". Um es mal diplomatisch zu formulieren.

Wers mag.


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. Februar 2016)

klingt nach einem netten trash-movie, der für mich als alten troma-fan (toxic avenger, class of nuke'em'high, poultrygeist) durchaus interessant sein könnte. sowas sollte man mit humor nehmen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Februar 2016)

Naja japanische Titel sind (teils) echt gewöhnungsbedürftig/heftig. Wo der Film hier Trash ist und echt nicht ernstzunehmen gibts auch echt harten Tobak von den Japanern (falls jemand die Filme Battle Royale kennt).

So etwas kommt halt nur aus diesem Kulturkreis. (wobei ich Battle Royale 1 und 2 uncut habe). Teil 1 sogar als CE. Und das ganze wird dann noch von der Guinea Pig-Reihe getoppt. Aber die geht mir schon definitiv zu weit.

Das ist halt Japan......


----------



## Kuroko (25. Februar 2016)

Amosh schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand den Knackarsch ziemlich verstört aufgenommen.



tja, woher diese abwehrende Haltung wohl her kommt? 
Oder die Orientierung wurde in ihren Grundfesten erschüttert o.o


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2016)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> Stockschwul das ganze..........ich finde das gehört hier nicht hin!!!!



Der Darsteller steht aber auf Mädchen und er hat Damenunterwäsche auf dem Kopf 

Kyosuke Shikijo, Sohn eines masochistischen Vaters und einer sadistischen Mutter, hat einen stark ausgeprägten Gerechtigkeitssinn. Als eines Tages seine Mitschülerin Aiko Himeno - das Mädchen, in das er verliebt ist - bei einem Raubüberfall als Geisel gehalten wird, versucht Kyosuke die Angebetete zu retten. Um nicht erkannt zu werden, will er sich eine Maske aufsetzen, stülpt aber versehentlich ein getragenes Höschen über den Kopf. Urplötzlich erwachen die perversen Gene seiner Eltern in ihm und sein Körper entwickelt übermenschliche Superkräfte. Das ist die Geburtsstunde des neuen Superhelden Hentai Kamen! 

Hentai Kamen - Forbidden Super Hero Film - Kostenlos in voller Länge - MyVideo

Falls jemand den ersten Teil schauen mag


----------



## MichaelG (26. Februar 2016)

Da hat er wohl die Liebestöter von seiner Mutter erwischt ? [emoji15]


----------



## The_Final (26. Februar 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Hentai Kamen - Forbidden Super Hero Film - Kostenlos in voller Länge - MyVideo
> 
> Falls jemand den ersten Teil schauen mag



Danke für den Link. Ich hab den FIlm zwar auf DVR, aber jetzt kann ich auch diverse Freunde mit dem Film beglücken.


----------

